# WhiteNoise's Christmas build.



## WhiteNoise (Dec 27, 2015)

After building my last PC back in 2012 I'm back with more powa...

The bits:

Intel Core i5 6600K Skylake
MSI Gaming Z170A GAMING M5
CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3000
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540
Corsair Hydro Series™ H110i GTX 280mm
Corsair HX1000i PSU
Intel 535 Series 2.5" 480GB SATA III MLC
AMD Radeon R7 240GB SATA III MLC
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980
Creative Sound Blaster ZX
Seagate 3TB HDD storage
Seagate 1TB HDD storage
Corsair K70 Mechanical Cherri MX keyboard
Sony Bravia 48" LED LCD gaming TV



Pictures from start to finish:













































































*And after my first overclocking run:*








Bad picture but my phone takes poor pics in less than ideal lighting.


----------



## Luka KLLP (Dec 27, 2015)

Very nice! That desktop background would give me a heart attack though


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 27, 2015)

lol my wife walked into the room and about had a heart attack...she actually thought my screen was broken. funny stuff.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2015)

I like the Rack Viewer
Model?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 27, 2015)

Belkin if I'm not mistaken. I'll look in the morning.

/edit Made by Rose Electronics


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 27, 2015)

Just out of curiosity why the 1000W psu. That wallpaper is so awesome I will look for it right now. Very nice build.


----------



## droopyRO (Dec 27, 2015)

Are those Sony XB500 ?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 27, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Just out of curiosity why the 1000W psu. That wallpaper is so awesome I will look for it right now. Very nice build.


I was provided it for free by Newegg to review. So I figured I'd use it.  Also it's modular so it is quite handy. My next best PSU is a Corsair TX850W and it is _not_ modular. And thanks!



droopyRO said:


> Are those Sony XB500 ?


XB700.

I bought the XB700 back at release. Quite a while ago now actually. I chose it over the XB500 because I liked the bass better but I admit the XB500 has a bit tighter bass. I use these a lot depending on the music I'm listening to at the time. What you don't see in the picture though but you do see the cord...is I'm wearing Audeze LCD2's at the moment of the picture. By far the best headphones I've used to date.

@Devon68 I uploaded the wallpaper to my photobucket if you want it. I only have it in 1920x1080 though. You might find a higher res online. 
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/Windows-10-Wallpapers-Z182_zps99kp4ipx.jpg


----------



## alucasa (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice rackmount console 

Sorry, rackmount geek here.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 28, 2015)

@Knoxx29 The monitor keyboard system is made by Rose Electronics.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 28, 2015)

That's a nice build....
If you're gonna do it do it right eh..


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice upgrade


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

excellent! nice upgrade, pretty interesting build lad!
thanks for the phtos!


----------

